# What year is this post war DX?



## petritl (Aug 20, 2014)

The bike has painted drop center wheel and a skip tooth sprockets which makes me think early post war but the online serial number charts doesn't show the B serial number prefix


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks to be 1952...?


----------



## petritl (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2014)

Post war Schwinns had forward facing rear dropouts, built in kickstands on some models, independent seat post clamps and chainguard mounting tabs. That's just a few of the most obvious changes. I'm still trying to find out the first year the bottom bracket tube was electro-forged.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

petritl said:


> ...the online serial number charts doesn't show the B serial number prefix




http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx


----------



## petritl (Aug 20, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx




Thank you for the link


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 20, 2014)

petritl said:


> Thank you for the link



46 47....
52 would be stamped in different location. ..


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 46 47....
> 52 would be stamped in different location. ..




Do you know what year Schwinn started electro forging the bottom bracket shell? As you can see in the pic above this bike's shell was EF. So as early as 46-47, how about prewar?


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 21, 2014)

Location of serial number makes it '51 or earlier. Looks like a fatbar to me, which would make it a '46. If the center curved tube is the same diameter as the top tube, then it's a '46.
-Geoff


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 21, 2014)

greenephantom said:


> Location of serial number makes it '51 or earlier. Looks like a fatbar to me, which would make it a '46. If the center curved tube is the same diameter as the top tube, then it's a '46.
> -Geoff



I have had fat bar frames that are 47 48 49 and 50.... but thanks Geoff I didn't know dx frames also had the fat bar feature...


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> As you can see in the pic above this bike's shell was EF. So as early as 46-47, how about prewar?




AFAIK the only company using EF construction pre-WWII was Murray. Schwinn moved to it post WWII. 
Has anyone seen a brazed balloon frame from the early post-war years?


----------



## spoker (Aug 22, 2014)

some of the br goodrich bikes had bolt on kickstands,i have a 55 ballooner hornet with a bolt on kicksrand[bf goodrich]sometimes the frames with the bolt on kickstand are incorrectly listed as panthers as that is the only diff,AJ


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 23, 2014)

*You're the man Geoff!*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I have had fat bar frames that are 47 48 49 and 50.... but thanks Geoff I didn't know dx frames also had the fat bar feature...




I have two 46 dxs and I never noticed the tube diameter. I thought fatbar was a straightbar frame only.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> I have two 46 dxs and I never noticed the tube diameter. I thought fatbar was a straightbar frame only.



Me too!... I thought the dx bar was always the same?!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like mine that was determined to be around 1947. Serial number records older than 1948 were lost weren't they?


----------

